

What is the Chinese language? - tokenadult
http://www.economist.com/blogs/johnson/2011/12/chinese

======
GiraffeNecktie
I'm not sure why this is posted here (ChinesePod linked to it recently as
well). It seems to be nothing more than a very long thread of heated arguments
from people who are mostly undeterred by their profound ignorance of
linguistics. If you're interested in this subject, there's a much better
discussion here: <http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=1211>

